# Help in understanding ACS result letter



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I got a +ve ACS result letter and i have a couple of questions 

Below is the timelime

Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX ENGINEER
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/06 - 09/09 (3yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX ENGINEER
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/09 - 11/14 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXXXX LEAD
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA 


My skill requirement met date is January 2007.

1st question

- Can someone confirm if i get 7 Years 11 months of overseas Skilled employment ?

2nd question

- You need 8 years and above skilled employment to get 15 points , does this mean that i get only 10 points since i havent crossed 8 years ? But considering that i will be applying for EOI only in Jan 2015, will skill select automatically add my 1 month of experience for Dec 2014 and grant me 15 points.

This remains a crucial factor as 5 points in my case makes a lot of difference. I am Nervous right now.


Your inputs will help settle my nerves



Regards,
Sam


----------



## mani13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am also in same boat buddy I am looking for applying for ACS assessment and juusst got to know yestetday about ACS assesmnet deduct few years from experience.

Please check "criteria" document from ACS website. 

I was preparing to apply for ACS assessment and yestetday gone through pdf docs available on ACS website.

Going through them it seems they have this term.requirement skill met date which is qualification + few years exp.

So what I have understood that overseas exp or skilled employment will be countef after person Sill met date.

In short what I understand it means few years deduction in overall experience.

For example my 5 years exp was giving me 10 years of exp but now after going through docs it seems my skilled emploment will be counted as 3 years which brings my total points to 55.

So whole plan of applying for visa fails.

Please ask some senior guys may be they have more ckear idea.


----------



## mani13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry for typos typing from.mobile.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

You can and should claim experience points only after the "skill requirement met date". Do not claim for more than this, because if you do there are "high" chances that your visa will be rejected. 
#2: Yes. What is the total number of points you have now?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

DIBP generally follows the ACS recommendation and counts work experience after the "ACS skilled date". In your case, Sam, that would be work experience after January 2007. If you are still working with the last company that ACS assessed as relevant, DIBP will consider that experience if you get an *updated reference letter* with a new end date. I also did that when we applied for our visa. 

Important: Unlike ACS, DIBP requires *proof of your income* (= pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you claim points. Make sure you have those ready before you apply. The two most common reasons for rejection of ICT professionals seem to be a) claiming for the whole work experience and ignoring the "ACS skilled date" and b) not providing sufficient evidence of your salary. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Guys...

I am also in same boat, i need some help....,

I have applied in july for ACS assessment for developer programmer 261312 (unaware about year of deduction) and applied with 10 years of work experience (even i have 14 years of ex) now ACS have recognized my 2 years of work ex (may 2012) reducing 8 years of works ex.
my question is:

Option1
- can i do the reassessment with my 14 years of work ex with same application or fresh application? will acs consider it true and not a false make up, my work is 100% genuine & i have appointment letter & payslip also.

Option2
- my agent suggest i should apply for my wife as a primary applicant considering her wrk ex & education doc for job code of Interior Designer - 232511
my question is:

is interior designer have more chances than Developer programmer to open in SS list?(both the job code are not open now)

i am not able to deiced what to do, i really appreciate your help, please suggest.

regards,
-SK804


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi SK804, 

how long ago did you receive your assessment result? If it's been less that 60 days, I'd recommend to go for a Review of your assessment outcome. You'll be able to add new evidence to your application in that case (e.g. additional reference letters for the 4 years you left out). If you only *add* documentation there should not be a problem. 

_Interior Designer_ is only on the CSOL, while _Developer Programmer_ is on the SOL. If you can get enough points it would be better if you apply as primary applicant because then you can go for a 189 visa.


----------



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

espresso said:


> DIBP generally follows the ACS recommendation and counts work experience after the "ACS skilled date". In your case, Sam, that would be work experience after January 2007. If you are still working with the last company that ACS assessed as relevant, DIBP will consider that experience if you get an *updated reference letter* with a new end date. I also did that when we applied for our visa.
> 
> Important: Unlike ACS, DIBP requires *proof of your income* (= pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you claim points. Make sure you have those ready before you apply. The two most common reasons for rejection of ICT professionals seem to be a) claiming for the whole work experience and ignoring the "ACS skilled date" and b) not providing sufficient evidence of your salary.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thank you for the quick response and your inputs.

So i was right i get only 7 Years and 11 months of skilled employment = 10 Points. 

What are the options for me to get 15 points by showing 8 years Skilled employment ?

1) Is there an option in SkillSelect to upload latest Statutory Declaration ? 

2) Skilled employment section in Skill Select says you can leave the end date blank if you are still working in that company ? Does this mean they will calculate 8 years and give me 15 points as i will apply only on Jan 2015 ?

3) Do you have to submit Payslips starting from Skilled Employment met date ( Jan 2007 in my case) or from the beginning of my career July 2004 ?

4) I dont have Payslips for many years or probably i collected few some in Dec 2007,Jan2008 & Feb 2008 . One payslip during my final settlement after i quit my company 2009. However ,I do have IT tax returns for all years with me.

5) Can i show Bank statements as proof for payslip . If yes , do banks give Saving account statement for 7 to 10 years ?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sam, 

you can submit your EOI as soon as you have the ACS assessment result and IELTS. I think you can either put "current" or "to date" as end date in the EOI, so it will update automatically. Otherwise, just sign in and update the EOI as soon as you cross the 8-year mark. You don't need to upload anything in the EOI, DIBP will ask you for supporting documents only when you apply for the visa. Then you upload both the original reference letter (which you submitted to ACS) and the updated version with the new "end date". Naturally the date on the updated reference letter must be after the 8-year mark.

You only need to submit proof of salary for the work periods for which you claim points. If you have tax return documents for all years and about 4 payslips per year OR bank statements you should be good. Many applicants only have one of the three types of accepted evidence, if you can submit a combination, your application will be much stronger.


----------



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> you can submit your EOI as soon as you have the ACS assessment result and IELTS. I think you can either put "current" or "to date" as end date in the EOI, so it will update automatically. Otherwise, just sign in and update the EOI as soon as you cross the 8-year mark. You don't need to upload anything in the EOI, DIBP will ask you for supporting documents only when you apply for the visa. Then you upload both the original reference letter (which you submitted to ACS) and the updated version with the new "end date". Naturally the date on the updated reference letter must be after the 8-year mark.
> 
> You only need to submit proof of salary for the work periods for which you claim points. If you have tax return documents for all years and about 4 payslips per year OR bank statements you should be good. Many applicants only have one of the three types of accepted evidence, if you can submit a combination, your application will be much stronger.


Hi Monika,

1 ) After I submit my EOI , does the tool give me the Total points i have scored based on my details i had provided in the Tool ?

2) If i select 190 SS option while submitting my EOI , will the state automatically contact me or i would have to apply individually to each state that sponsors my CSOL ?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, you'll see a point calculation from the system.

Most states require you to apply directly via their homepage if you are interested in state sponsorship. Just submitting the EOI is usually not enough...


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you very much espresso for quick reply. 

Unfortunately I was not aware of the 60 days review period until recently. And I missed that also. .. 

I had called my CO also few weeks back....she was like considering my education my RPL is been considered. And 8 years is been deducted. 

Now I am planning to apply a fresh acs application with same RPL category and updated work experience document. 

I wanted a suggestion. ... will this be considered correct or weak or made up. ( I know I made a huge mistake not to apply the entire work ex...  and now it might creates a wrong doubt)

Please suggest.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

In that case you can still submit a new ACS application with additional evidence. The annoying thing is that processing will take a couple of months, but hey, getting a visa is a waiting game anyway . You can add a cover letter, if you want, referencing your old application and stating that you are adding older work experience, since you were not aware that they would also consider work experience that is more than 10 years old. It won't look dodgy as long as you only add documents.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

espresso said:


> Important: Unlike ACS, DIBP requires proof of your income (= pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you claim points. Make sure you have those ready before you apply. The two most common reasons for rejection of ICT professionals seem to be a) claiming for the whole work experience and ignoring the "ACS skilled date" and b) not providing sufficient evidence of your salary.
> 
> You only need to submit proof of salary for the work periods for which you claim points. If you have tax return documents for all years and about 4 payslips per year OR bank statements you should be good. Many applicants only have one of the three types of accepted evidence, if you can submit a combination, your application will be much stronger.



He espresso,

I wanted to ask you about payslips, tax return docs and bank statemensts.
I was not aware that DIBP requires more documents than ACS. As I provided statutory declarations for all my jobs, I prepared 2 payslips per employment - one for the first date and one for the last date of employment(even if I was employed for a period of 3 years). 

Q1:
Are you sure that 2 payslips per employment would not be sufficient? You said that at least 4 payslips per year for which I am claiming points are required. Is that correct?

Q2:
If ACS has deducted 2 years from my first job. Should I attach payslips and other documents for that period too *or* only the period I am claiming point for?

Q3:
At my first job I was paid in cash, so I do not have bank statements to present. Are tax return statements and payslips enought as proof it this case?


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

espresso said:


> In that case you can still submit a new ACS application with additional evidence. The annoying thing is that processing will take a couple of months, but hey, getting a visa is a waiting game anyway . You can add a cover letter, if you want, referencing your old application and stating that you are adding older work experience, since you were not aware that they would also consider work experience that is more than 10 years old. It won't look dodgy as long as you only add documents.


Thank you very much espresso. 

I was very much nervous for missing the chance. And I agree to u about time game. 

Just a quick question, should I mention my CO name as I had spoken to her once.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi espresso, I would be really greateful if you can comment on the topic(when you have some spare time, of course). I believe that if this is true many people would have problems with DIBP employment assesment.




morply said:


> He espresso,
> 
> I wanted to ask you about payslips, tax return docs and bank statemensts.
> I was not aware that DIBP requires more documents than ACS. As I provided statutory declarations for all my jobs, I prepared 2 payslips per employment - one for the first date and one for the last date of employment(even if I was employed for a period of 3 years).
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi morply, 

there is no real "rule" how many payslips you need. If you have tax return documents and bank statements you may not need a single one . _Personally_, I'd think that one per quarter (= 4 per year) should definitely be enough. You seem to have all three types of evidence, so I would not be too worried. You only need evidence of your salary for periods for which you claim points

I did not submit any bank statements but *all *my pay slips and a tax return for each year. My CO implied that it was overkill . 
--------------------

Hi sk804, 

the assessor is linked with the prev. application anyway, there is no need to reference him/her.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi sk804,
> 
> the assessor is linked with the prev. application anyway, there is no need to reference him/her.


I deeply appreciate your response espresso. 

My question is, my review period is over and am filing a fresh/new application,will this be allocated to pervious same CO or new one
(I am worried that there shouldn't be any miss calculation with my new application as just copy paste work and reject!)

Will be filling it today. Hoping for the best! 

SK.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear All, 

I need to understand the criteria of awarding experience points, I have completed my ACS assessment in May 2014 with overall 10 years of experience in Developer Programmer category(261312) and as usual ACS deducted 2 years of experience which seems OK to me. 

Following is the response from ACS:
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXXX University completed March 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after *November 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

My 8 years of experience as Per ACS has been completed in November 2014. My Question is, do i need to re-asses my experience although i am working in same company from last 5 years with same designation and Job responsibilities.

I would appreciate if someone can shed some light on it because i want to apply in February 2015. 

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## habeeboy (Feb 25, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need to understand the criteria of awarding experience points, I have completed my ACS assessment in May 2014 with overall 10 years of experience in Developer Programmer category(261312) and as usual ACS deducted 2 years of experience which seems OK to me.
> 
> ...


No need of reassessing Imtiaz. You just have to provide a recent (after Nov'14) proof of your experience i.e. the Experience/Employment reference letter and you get the 15 points for Work Experience.

All the Best


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks allot for your quick response, my only concern is when i applied for ACS assessment, my experience was 9.5 years and after deduction it was 7.5 in May 2014. Now In November 2014 I completed 8.0 years, 

so you mean i don't reassessment, Immigration authority will automatically consider remaining 6 months and will add in overall experience... Right?


----------



## habeeboy (Feb 25, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Thanks allot for your quick response, my only concern is when i applied for ACS assessment, my experience was 9.5 years and after deduction it was 7.5 in May 2014. Now In November 2014 I completed 8.0 years,
> 
> so you mean i don't reassessment, Immigration authority will automatically consider remaining 6 months and will add in overall experience... Right?


Yes Imitiaz, the additional six months is also considered without reassessment provided that you are in the same company and can show them the latest experience letter (similar to the one you would have submitted for ACS).


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Thanks allot for your quick response, my only concern is when i applied for ACS assessment, my experience was 9.5 years and after deduction it was 7.5 in May 2014. Now In November 2014 I completed 8.0 years,
> 
> so you mean i don't reassessment, Immigration authority will automatically consider remaining 6 months and will add in overall experience... Right?


Yes....as habeeboy said.....

Just be prepared to submitted ur latest prof of work (reference letters /payslip).


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks allot Seniors, but I am bit worried because there are 5 people in my family and huge money will be required to lodge immigration application. If somehow they didn't accept my 8 years, i will lost 5 points and will ended up just wasting of money and time.



sk804 said:


> Yes....as habeeboy said.....
> 
> Just be prepared to submitted ur latest prof of work (reference letters /payslip).


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi espresso,

I got my ACS assessment done with the following result mentioned in the result:

*The following employment after November 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

I got the result on October 2015. So, if I calculate the total relavant experience, it's coming up to 7 Years and 11 Months.
I need to show my experience as 8 years in order for me to claim 15 points for my overseas experience. I'm planning to submit my EOI in 2 months, by then I would complete 8 years. In this case, should get my ACS assessment done again for the additional 1 month or is it fine if I could provide the appropriate documents like payslips, bank statements, reference letters etc. to prove my employment for the addition period?

Please help me in this.

Thanks,


----------



## habeeboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Not required to assess again. Just make sure you do not change your company and submit proofs of experience (experience letter on company letter head, reference letter from manager/supervisor etc).


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks habeeboy for the quick response 

Where should I submit the proofs that you had mentioned, in EOI?



habeeboy said:


> Not required to assess again. Just make sure you do not change your company and submit proofs of experience (experience letter on company letter head, reference letter from manager/supervisor etc).


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

*How to evaluate ACS assessment report*

I got my ACS assessment result but having confusion on the same.
I have a doubt - which all experience i can claim while applying EOI?.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Technology from Cochin University of Science and Technology completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 8mths) 
Position: IT Business System Analyst 
Employer: wwwwwwwwww: INDIA 

Dates: 03/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: IT Business System Analyst 
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxx: INDIA 

Dates: 05/11 - 11/15 (4yrs 6mths) 
Position: ERP Business Analyst 
Employer: yyyyyyyyyy: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 

Dates: 08/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Web Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: zzzzzzzzzzzz : INDIA

Your comments will be highly appreciated.
Regards
Vyshak Anand


--------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied 24/10/2015 | ACS Result : 01/12/2015


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Vyshak Anand said:


> *The following employment after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: IT Business System Analyst
> ...


They have said that the employment after July 2010 (so August 2010 onward) is at your skill level and relevant to your occupation, so this is what you can include in your points calculation.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I have 55 point currently and planning to apply PR under skill select 190 with code 261313 (Software Engineer). I have few questions.

1) Which state would the best state to apply for nomination?
2) How much should we show as Bank Balance or Property (Financial Position) for applying Visa Sub Class 190 and for what duration?
3) Where can I get the check-list for the application?
4) Is there any fees for EOI for Skill select 190


Can some one clarify my questions?

Thanks,


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need your guidance and advice..!!

I had applied for ACS for ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer on 10th May 16 and got the results out today 23rd May 16 but the results are disappointing and surprising.

I had submitted all relevant documents as demanded by ACS for all 5 companies but to my surprise they didn't consider my work experience with one of my company for period of 2 yrs and 4 months at all - reason saying "Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail"

*Below are list of employments*

1) Dates: 03/06 - 07/09 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Engineer
2) Dates: 08/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Engineer
3) Dates: 06/12 - 10/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - *Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail*
4) Dates: 10/14 - 04/15 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Operations Manager
5) Dates: 04/15 - 11/15 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Scrum Master / Release Train Engineer

*Documents Given for employment:*

1) Employment references on company letterhead for all companies
2) Service Letter on company letterhead
3) Relieving Letter on company letterhead
4) Payslips (one for each year and final settlement payslip)

*Each reference letter contained following details as needed:*

• Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
• Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to the nominated occupation
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week
• Country where Employment was undertaken
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Certification as a valid copy

Still they have not considered one complete company experience (Employment number 3) as in the above list) which was extremely relevant to the occupation applied for.

Please suggest if I should apply for appeal or review? I am quite sure that documentation is up-to the mark then why didn't they consider it for assessment and put a comment -

Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail

I didn't understand what details are insufficient? I strongly feel there is something wrong with this assessment. If this employment would have been considered I would have got 5 more points.

Appeal - Can't submit additional documents, can be made only once and if successful amount 395$ will be refunded
Review - Can submit additional documents, will go through complete reassessment and if successful nothing will be refunded.
Fees for appeal and review are same..!!

Request your suggestions please..!!

Thank you..!!

Regards,
fdesai


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

*Unavailability of Salary Slip*



espresso said:


> DIBP generally follows the ACS recommendation and counts work experience after the "ACS skilled date". In your case, Sam, that would be work experience after January 2007. If you are still working with the last company that ACS assessed as relevant, DIBP will consider that experience if you get an *updated reference letter* with a new end date. I also did that when we applied for our visa.
> 
> Important: Unlike ACS, DIBP requires *proof of your income* (= pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you claim points. Make sure you have those ready before you apply. The two most common reasons for rejection of ICT professionals seem to be a) claiming for the whole work experience and ignoring the "ACS skilled date" and b) not providing sufficient evidence of your salary.
> 
> ...


What if a person is working with a company which disburse salary by hand due to some rules? what will be the way to claim that period without salary slips and bank statement.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

dooralpha said:


> If ACS letter says Relevant Skilled Employment Date is "AFTER JAN", HOW DOES ONE FILL EOI, do i fill january in the EOI or Do i use february


Hey mate, why are you posting same question over and over again in different posts? I have already answered your question here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1279978-acs-june-2017-a-4.html#post12710209

Have some patience and somebody would get back to you.


----------



## Krishaw (Feb 12, 2019)

safeerkhan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a +ve ACS result letter and i have a couple of questions
> 
> ...


-------------Hi
Hi, i know its been lot many years but can you confirm if you 7.10years of exp was considered as 8 after 2 months while submitting the EOI???


----------

